# Topics > AI in car and transport > Mass surveillance of vehicle movements >  VOCORD Traffic + VOCORD Cyclops, traffic enforcement system, Vocord, Moscow, Russia

## Airicist

Developer - Vocord

vocord.ru/products/plate-recognition/foto-i-videofiksatsiya-narusheniy-pdd/vocord-traffic

----------


## Airicist

Published on Apr 9, 2015

----------

